# Lhe



## zico10

Hola, me podrían decir como se dice esta frase:

_Le cuento un cuento_

¿Sería correcto _'Lhe conto uma história'_? ¿Hay otra forma de decirlo?

Gracias


----------



## Ben-Sur

En portugués europeo que es el que estudio sería : Conto-lhe uma história 

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Está correcto, pero en portugués europeo se dice _'Conto-lhe uma história' _o, quizás más frecuentemente _'Vou contar-lhe uma história' o 'Vou-lhe contar uma história'._


----------



## Vanda

Mesma coisa aqui. Formal como em Portugal. Bem informal: Te conto um conto!


----------



## coolbrowne

Verdade, mas só nas partes do Brasil onde se usa corretamente o tratamento 'tu' ou nas regiões onde o tratamento 'você' é incorretamente misturado com a 2ª. pessoa nos verbos e pronomes


Vanda said:


> Mesma coisa aqui. Formal como em Portugal. Bem informal: Te conto um conto!


No Nordeste e em outros lugares onde se usa o tratamento 'você' e a 3ª. pessoa corretamente nos verbos e pronomes, fica sendo:
Lhe conto uma! (tende a soar como "_li_ cont_u_ _ũ'_a! )​Saudações


----------



## vf2000

Voto em "vou lhe contar uma história" ou "vou te contar uma história"


----------



## Alandria

coolbrowne said:


> Lhe conto uma! (tende a soar como "_li_ cont_u_ _ũ'_a! )​Saudações



Isso me soa muito nordestino, até porque aqui no Sudeste preferimos usar o "te" sempre. E no Sudeste e no Sul o normal e comum é pronunciar "uMa" mesmo. "~ua" é um arcaísmo enraizado no Nordeste.

Para não fugir completamente do tópico:

Uma boa opção seria "te conto uma" ou "vou te contar uma".


----------



## coolbrowne

*Alandria*, talvez não leu tudo? 


Alandria said:


> Isso me soa muito nordestino...


Faltou ver esta parte, não?





coolbrowne said:


> No Nordeste e em outros lugares onde se usa o tratamento 'você' e a 3ª. pessoa corretamente...


Um abraço


----------



## Alandria

coolbrowne said:


> *Alandria*, talvez não leu tudo? Faltou ver esta parte, não?Um abraço



Tem razão, _sorry_.
Desatenção é soda...


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Está correcto, pero en portugués europeo se dice _'Conto-lhe uma história' _o, quizás más frecuentemente _'Vou contar-lhe uma história' o 'Vou-lhe contar uma história'._


De acordo, Carfer. Porém, no exemplo seguinte, em que estou falando com alguém, «conto-lhe» tem absoluto cabimento:

«Para adormecer o meu filho, conto-lhe uma história».

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> De acordo, Carfer. Porém, no exemplo seguinte, em que estou falando com alguém, «conto-lhe» tem absoluto cabimento:
> 
> «Para adormecer o meu filho, conto-lhe uma história».
> 
> Cumprimentos


 
Ah!, sim, claro, nem eu tinha sugerido que houvesse qualquer erro, estava apenas a limitar-me à frase proposta. Cumprimentos para si também.


----------



## Parampal Kaur

Hola amigos. Necesito una ayuda de gramática más quede otra cosa. Leí varios hilos, pero sigo confundida, así que recurro a ustedes.
Por ejemplo esta frase: Si eu pudesse dar-lhe uma coisa// Si eu pudesse lhe dar uma coisa...
¿Es lo mismo ? ¿O hay una frase que suena mal o está mal escrita?
Otro ejemplo: Lhe susurro esta melodia. Word marca que está mal, que es Susurro-lhe.
Me pasó que cuando escribí "dar-lhe", Word me lo marcaba como incorrecto.
Otra cosa: ¿el guión entre el verbo y el OI corresponde o es una usanza?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Carfer

Parampal Kaur said:


> Hola amigos. Necesito una ayuda de gramática más quede otra cosa. Leí varios hilos, pero sigo confundida, así que recurro a ustedes.
> Por ejemplo esta frase: S*e *eu pudesse dar-lhe uma coisa// S*e* eu pudesse lhe dar uma coisa...*  este é mais comum na variante brasileira informal*
> ¿Es lo mismo ? ¿O hay una frase que suena mal o está mal escrita?
> Otro ejemplo: Lhe su*ss*urro esta melodia. Word marca que está mal, que es Su*ss*urro-lhe. *Não será por causa do erro de ortografia? Atenção às consoantes duplas 'ss' e 'rr' do português*
> Me pasó que cuando escribí "dar-lhe", Word me lo marcaba como incorrecto. *está correcto*
> Otra cosa: ¿el guión entre el verbo y el OI corresponde o es una usanza? *é obrigatório*
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## Parampal Kaur

¡Carfer! ¡Otra vez mi salvador! Sussurro lo escribí bien, aun así, lo marca como incorrecto.
Millones de gracias. XOXO


----------

